# MxM  Nsfw Rp



## WolfsPlague (May 26, 2018)

Looking to do a NSFW rp either here or on discord. We will be using Oc's so if you're worried about personal connections or whatever you have no need to worry 

I'm willing to do most kinks, the ones I fully refuse to do are:

Watersports
Scat
Vore
Diaper play

Thag should be all of them but at the moment I can't remember if there's anything else. Besides those I'll happily do anything else. This can also be with Pokemon or maybe even D&D characters if anyone is intrested.


----------



## Desertderp (May 27, 2018)

Hello there!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 27, 2018)

Hmm


----------



## WolfsPlague (May 27, 2018)

Desertderp said:


> Hello there!


Hello! Are you intrested?


----------



## WolfsPlague (May 27, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Hmm


Yes?


----------



## Desertderp (May 27, 2018)

WolfsPlague said:


> Hello! Are you intrested?


Yes, who’s your OC?


----------



## WolfsPlague (May 27, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I'm not sure, perhaps


Alright, let me know if you decied. Have a nice day/evening


----------



## WolfsPlague (May 27, 2018)

Desertderp said:


> Yes, who’s your OC?



It depends on exactly what we're doing. Dm me so we can go more in depth about this.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (May 27, 2018)

WolfsPlague said:


> Alright, let me know if you decied. Have a nice day/evening


_cough cough





_


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 27, 2018)

You forgot asterisks


----------



## WolfsPlague (May 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> _cough cough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooo, thanks I hadn't had a chance to look yet. 

@Leo Whitepaw  never mind then


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 27, 2018)

*Tries to supress laughter*


----------



## KayJay (May 27, 2018)

Hey there I'd be interested. And I am over the age of 18, 
(My account- Userpage of KinkiJayArts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net confirms this )
I have a lot of original RP ideas and we share the same kink limits (I don't like any of those things either, so no worry about me wanting it).

I usually (or pretty much always) play a submissive role if thats okay with you. 

PM me if you're still interested.


----------



## AxelTheArcanine (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey, I'd be up for that


----------



## Tatanka.winterheart86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Do you want married furs


----------

